# X-Files Star's Love-Hate Relationship with His Electric Car



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

What is he sobbing about?
The car would do fine for 90% of the population on a daily basis.

Recharging every night is as easy as it comes.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh darn, I went 4x farther than I usually would today, and still only had to plug it in for pennies a day.

The horrors!


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

The car is fwd, not 4wd. As far as I know the electric rav4 was never offered in a 4x4 version. Looking under My mom's rav, its clear that the rear powertrain would take up much of the room for the batteries.

Its true that NiMh batteries have a high self discharge, but if he doesn't want it anymore I'm sure he could auction it off on Ebay to some one that will appreciate the advantages of a PEV that can drive that far. I wonder if he has heard of something called lithium batteries. There is a small but helpful community out there that is slowly unlocking the secrets of the electric rav4, changing the battery to something more modern could solve his problems and probably wouldn't be too hard.


----------



## KiwiEV (Jul 26, 2007)

Then he should sell it to someone can appreciate it. He has enough money; he can then buy a Tesla Roadster.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

KiwiEV said:


> Then he should sell it to someone can appreciate it. He has enough money; he can then buy a Tesla Roadster.


Aargh! You beat me to it. The Tesla is obviously the solution of today. The only thing it lacks is the ability to fast-charge. 

Duchovney is technically right. However, he does state that the Rav4 was supposed to be a prototype. Indeed, the technology in the Rav4 could possibly have been developed to the point of 100% prime-time readiness today if GM hadn't sued Toyota for attempting to do so.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Slight correction. It was chevron/texaco that did the suing of toyota.


----------



## xrotaryguy (Jul 26, 2007)

Aah, thanks for the correction. I guess I didn't know who owned Cabasys (GM or Chevron/Texaco) when the suit was filed.


----------



## paker (Jun 20, 2008)

"the most you can do in a day is 80 miles. It's like being tethered"

Say what? He can't afford an ICE second car? Maybe he should change jobs.


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Or opportunity charge?

I have a strong suspicion that he was being a little sarcastic as he's known to be, and that the article doesn't convey his comments as sarcasm, but rather fact...


----------



## ww321q (Mar 28, 2008)

TX_Dj said:


> Or opportunity charge?
> 
> I have a strong suspicion that he was being a little sarcastic as he's known to be, and that the article doesn't convey his comments as sarcasm, but rather fact...


Or maybe like most people in Hollywood , He can't think more than a couple minutes into the future !  J.W.


----------

